# has anyone been to a naturopath to treat their social anxiety?



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm going to get some blood and mineral tests done to see what i'm deficient in. I think everyone should first get tested to see what vitamins and minerals and fatty acids they lack and then go from there. i'm sure everyone's causes of anxiety are probably different, therefore it's better to find out what you need instead of just taking a supplement that you don't really need and won't help that much if there is another underlying deficiency that must be addressed first. 

The principle of naturopathy is individuality. and that's how the model of medicine should be applied-individually.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well, I used: http://www.whatvitaminsarerightforyou.com/ to get an idea what vitamins I may use to help my stress and anxiety.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

You are dead on right. I also encourage to do testing for whatever you think is wrong with you. This will save you lots of money on supplements down the line. Take it from me. I have a box full of stuff I tried in the hopes of finding a solution. I do not have medical insurance right now so getting tested is out of scope right now. I am getting metal fillings removed tomorrow and I'm also sending in a hair analysis (found a lab that works directly with customers) to determine mineral imbalances.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

My therapist is also a trained naturopath, although she doesn't practice it for a living.

She seems to be a big fan of Bach flower therapy and Schuessler Tissue Cell Salts and uses them on her friends, relatives and pets esp when it comes to conditions of anxiety and distress.

But sometimes it takes a while to find the right flower or combination for your individual kind of anxiety. And the effects are usually very subtle. But that might be just the grain one needs to move on.

In self-experiment I used to get some sort of relief from the Rescue Remedy combination. It didn't cure me, but made me feel more collected.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

EremitaGermanus said:


> My therapist is also a trained naturopath, although she doesn't practice it for a living.
> 
> She seems to be a big fan of Bach flower therapy and Schuessler Tissue Cell Salts and uses them on her friends, relatives and pets esp when it comes to conditions of anxiety and distress.
> 
> ...


Do you need to refridgerate the Rescue Remedy? I had the spray and I carried it in my purse. It seemed to lose potency but it wasn't strong to begin with. I think you have to be under stress for it to show effects. I think it works like an adaptogen? is it?


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

I had it in a tiny brown bottle with a dropping pipette. It didn't say anything about keeping it cool on it. But they recommended only to use it 6 weeks after opening. I guess, the contents evaporates or oxidates over the time.

I used it for anticipatory anxiety.


----------

